# Penn Digger Celebrates !!!



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy September 3rd Birthday Penn Digger!
 Okay, now go celebrate...


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Mister Mayor!







 Hey Renee,

 I feel like I'm having a flash forward. Maybe it's just hot flashes. [8D]


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tom, sorry I didn't realize it until now....bad job by me...

 Many Many More to you!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2012)

Its 2 am in the morning !!  Its still mayor Toms B day YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA   I drank to much caffeine sorry


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy birthday Tom! and have many more!.........Andy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2012)

Thomas! Happiest of Birthdays to my long time compadre and digging partner! All the best to you in this coming year.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 3, 2012)

Best wishes Tom.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 3, 2012)

Well I am glad I caught this one./   Have a GREAT DAY TOM.   RED and Agnes Matthews


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Happy Birthday, Mister Mayor!
> 
> ...


 Well, Surf, I didn't realize men had hot flashes!  []


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 3, 2012)

Well!!~~~~~~~~No   Chit[8|]----i had no idea[8D]----Happpy Birthday ~Tom


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 3, 2012)

happy birthday


----------



## idigjars (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tom.  HOpe you make it a great day.  Paul


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy birthday to you, Tom.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes on my 43rd.  Much appreciated.  My wife is cooking up a feast for me as I type this.  Still might even have some time to go try to dig some bottles afterwards.

 PD


----------



## glass man (Sep 3, 2012)

HOPE IT WAS A GREAT ONE BROTHER!![] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 3, 2012)

Best wishes Tom!! []


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Renee,

 It's been hotter than blue blazes lately... [8D][8D] Every day has been Hot flash city.

*Have a great feast, Mayor Tom.*


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy birthday, Tom!  ~Jim


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And I KNOW you guys have mood swings.[>:]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

Really?






 I'm in a Birthday Mood right now...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't have mood swings,I have swing moods[][][8D][][&:][][][:'(][>:][][X(][:-][8|][&o]


----------



## peejrey (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sorry for forgetting Tom, kinda been out there lately...
 Happy belated Birthday!!!!!!
 _Preston


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tom!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 4, 2012)

You don't give it out so it never happened. No worries.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks again for the b-day wishes.  Didn't dig any bottles after all.  JoeTheCrow gave me an awesome local history piece though.  Went over the border so to speak to the Federal Indian Reservation casino where you can spin the wheel on your birthday for free gamble money.  Walked out in 32 minutes with $53.75 from the quarter slots from using "their" money.  The gas tank can use the welcomed gift.

 PD


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tom!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2012)

> Federal Indian Reservation casino where you can spin the wheel on your birthday for free gamble money.


Cool, kinda like Denny's free breakfast?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry I missed this Mayor Tom, Happy Birthday to a great bottle guy!!


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Happy Birthday, Mister Mayor!
> 
> ...


 

 happy bday Penn, I gotta go with Clint for mayor though!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 7, 2012)

Happy birthday Mayor Tom!  Now go out and dig some glass![]


----------



## Stardust (Sep 9, 2012)

Better late than never Tom .... Hope it was a very wonderful celebration ~ []
 star


----------

